# In honor of Mister Drew McClure



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

_*In honor of Mister Drew McClure*_
In a tragic accident Will's dad, Mister Drew McClure, was taken from us way too soon.

As kids Will and his dad would often go camping on the shores of North Carolina's Lake James. In celebration of Dad's life Will, along with his wife, Kara, and daughter, Madison, once again camped out on Lake James.

Kara tells us, "It was quite magical for Will to bring Madison to experience the same thing."





Home from North Carolina Will dedicates, in memory of his dad, a fishing trip with friends on the Florida Fisherman ll. 



Last week's trip was one for the record books:



Can we do it again? Only one way to find out... Let's do it!

Tammy and Rich makes sure we are ready to go:



One 'little' problem!

The weather is so nasty many, even during prime fishing time, take full advantage of that dry comfortable bunk:



Way to go!











Back at the dock:

Captain Garett is one happy Captain:



And for good reason:





Listen as Captain Garett and Captain Dylan tell us about the catch:









_*In honor of Mister Drew McClure

*_

credit

ABC Radar


----------

